# GnR, BtM



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't know if Dizzy is around here somewhere, but did anyone else see the GnR episode of Behind the Music?  
They really cramed alot into that hour. Probably could've been two hours.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I sat down to watch it that first time it was supposed to be on, and they didn't air it. When did they finally wind up showing this? I wonder if the first airing was held up by Axl being a little bitch?


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I saw it! I found it quite interesting.


----------

